# datenbankschema auslesen



## willili (23. Aug 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich ne Anwendung habe, wo ich auch verschiedene tabellen in einer datenbank zugreife,
die aber unterschiedliche schemata haben also z.b.
tabelle "test" -> aufruf mit select * from test nicht möglich sondern
select * from schema.test ist möglich;

ALSO GIBT ES EINE MÖGLICHKEIT dieses Präfix, alos den Teil vor dem Punkt, aus der tabelle über Metadaten oder so auszulesen ?
ich habe eine funktion getSchemas() gefunden, aber da kriege ich nur alle schemas angezeigt, aber die Zuordnung welches Schema zu welcher Tabelle gehört finde ich damit ncith heraus !!

Bitte um kompentente hilfe, wer damit schon Erfahrung hat oder so "

danke willi


----------



## DP (23. Aug 2005)

das gibst du normalerweise im connect an...


----------



## willii (23. Aug 2005)

und wie sieht das dann aus bitte ????


----------



## Jörg (25. Aug 2005)

denke du brauchst 

```
ResultSet getTables(String catalog,
                    String schemaPattern,
                    String tableNamePattern,
                    String[] types)
                    throws SQLException
```
aus dem gleichen Object (DatabaseMetaData)


----------

